
Engineers Are Leaving America for Canada - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-04-20/h-1b-workers-are-leaving-trump-s-america-for-the-canadian-dream
======
johan_larson
The pay in Seattle for software developers is 100% more than in Toronto. Even
second-tier US cities pay 50% more. If you're working in Toronto when you
could be working in a US tech centre, I hope you have a good reason.

Market Average Annual Tech Wage Software Engineer (USD)

    
    
      Vancouver, BC — $60,107
      Toronto, ON — $62,365
      Atlanta, GA — $92,380
      Boston, MA — $103,979
      Washington, DC — $108,330
      New York, NY — $108,878
      Seattle, WA — $113,906
    

Source: [http://www.vancouvereconomic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/...](http://www.vancouvereconomic.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/02/Vancouver-Amazon-HQ2-Proposal-Feb-2018.pdf)

~~~
digianarchist
My good reason is my wife not being able to work on my TN visa. Really what
muppet during the NAFTA negotiations thought this was a good idea?

~~~
fatjokes
Why do you think it was a bug and not a feature? I.e., it is intentional as a
disincentive for foreign workers.

~~~
digianarchist
Because visa agreements made before (H1-B) and after (E-3) this one, by
Republicans no less, have included spouse's right to work.

------
nyxtom
I thought about this recently but based on the big cut I would end up taking
it makes it basically not worth it. Living in Texas I have no state income tax
on top of a tax ecosystem which is being cut I make out more just staying.

------
BehindBlueEyes
An interesting life story and comparison of Canadian vs. US immigration. How
many of those Canadian immigrants are former US immigrants, how many are
engineers...? I don't see anything supporting the claim in the title.

------
OldMan2017
Well, that means system works as intended. Good riddance. Hopefully our kids
will get a chance to land a nice job without slaving for a bowl of rice.

